# Congrats Pages and World Cup



## alc112

Hi!! how are you?
I was wondering
Will we be able to post hreads saying "Congratulations Germany and Ecuador"?

I'm sure you (mods) will say no. but have you thought it's a country pride and joy?
anyway, you can erase them one day next
What do you all thnik about?
Would you like to congratrulate our friend forer@ from Germany and Ecuador for winning yesterday?

Cheers


----------



## belén

You know how big a football fan I am, and I am writing this as objectively as I can:

I am sure that this forum has members from each and every one of the World Cup participant countries.

For every team that wins there will be a team that loses, 

I understand that you feel like congratulating but we have 30 days of football ahead and I think it would end up being very boring to open a new thread every time a country wins...

Why don't we reach a compromise? Let's open a thread for the country that wins the Cup in the Congrats Forum once it is over?

Cheers,

Belén


----------



## cuchuflete

And let's not forget other sports, like Rugby:

*Argentina* *v* *Wales* Sunday 11/06/2006 18:30 Puerto Madryn


----------



## Vanda

I go with Belén. For example, yesterday two dear friends' countries played against each other. I'd like both teams to win. Well, this is impossible. So let us forget about it!


----------



## emma42

Please _do_ let us forget about rugby.


----------



## cuchuflete

When all of the team members of the Capmpeón Mundial have registered and become active in the forums, we will, of course, be happy to congratulate them for their achievements here, helping other foreros.


----------



## maxiogee




----------



## timpeac

May I wish bad luck for the countries I don't like?


----------



## emma42

But, Mr Tim!  We are all citizens of the world and must lurrrve eachother!


----------



## alc112

I understand and I think you are right.
Cheers and good luck for the teams that are about to play!


----------



## maxiogee

timpeac said:
			
		

> May I wish bad luck for the countries I don't like?




You could try praying to some of the defunct Gods - those who used to do "smiting" of one's opponents. It's been a while since they did any though, and they may be a bit rusty!


----------



## geve

What is the World Cup?


----------



## maxiogee

geve said:
			
		

> What is the World Cup?









You need to be standing on your head to see the other one!


----------



## Whodunit

I hope you all vote for Germany. 

Seriously now: Why should we not wish a "good luck" for our favorite team? And since posts in the Congrats Pages don't count, I wouldn't mind some wishes - even by newbies.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Perhaps if everybody starts an encouragement thread now, Canada and Bolivia will finally make it into the running for 2010!  

Come on, folks .... most of you already have national teams in the running, so you can afford to be generous!


----------



## geve

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Perhaps if everybody starts an encouragement thread now, Canada and Bolivia will finally make it into the running for 2010!
> 
> Come on, folks .... most of you already have national teams in the running, so you can afford to be generous!


I do feel in a generous mood, so I'll raise my own World cup (offered by maxiogee) to that!


----------

